# Used to love camping. Now: considering a teardrop trailer



## AlbertC

Does anyone remember those teardrop trailers from the 1970s? Great little lightweight camping trailers, a lot of them were home-built based on a 4x8 piece of plywood. A friend and I have started to make a regular date of doing some woodworking, I've been seriously considering building one of these and heading out on a short trip to some of the National Parks. 

I'm going to try to post an image here, to give you a sense of what I mean by teardrop trailer. There are all sorts of designs, of course, but the basic idea is that you sleep in the front (no standing room, it's more of a "tent" type space) and then a back hatch opens up and reveals a kitchen. It's very clever. Some of the woodworking is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TxTwisterGl

Ive seen quite a few of the tear drop trailers on the highways in the past few years, especially compared to 20 years ago. They are absolutely wonderful and so easy to manage not to mention can be towed behind almost every vehicle now days. 

The only complaint I have heard from users is the amount of room in the sleeping compartment and how hard it can be to get in and out of. 

The majority of the people that have had experience with them, however, seemed very pleased with everything the unit offers given the little amount of space it takes up. And apparently the cost is extremely reasonable. While they do not offer a bathroom or the ability to shower, most of the camper parks give their campers access to these included in their space fee fro the night. 

I saw one once that the owners had what appeared to be a directv satellite that they would set up at their campsite at night with very little effort so that they could travel and did not miss any of their "shows". 

Maintenance is apparently a breeze since their arent any major plumbing issues to have to cope with. Id love to travel around the country in one! It sure beat an over-priced hotel room with noisy neighbors.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We don't ever stay at camper parks, and the dirt roads we take are usually not very 'trailer friendly', so it's not something we'd want, but they are cute.


----------



## Bill.K

Haha, I remember I helped a friend build one once, he was almost done, and I helped him finish up on a long weekend, it was great amounts of fun. Let me use it once and it was great fun with the wife!


----------



## AlbertC

It looks like it could be a really rewarding experience building one of these little trailers, I've spent hours doing searches to find various people's plans and photos. 

I don't mind moving from campground to campground, especially since here in Canada and the US some of the best places to visit are already national parks that have excellent campgrounds with very modern washroom and shower facilities, etc.  

Our small car is only rated to tow 1000lbs, but the trailer designs I have seen come in under that. Certainly seems like a more "eco friendly" solution than a big camper van.


----------



## phughes

I thought I'd remember seeing a special on this on TV not to long ago, so I searched the Web. I did not find it, but thought this was interesting: http://www.outbackteardrop.com/
This couple shares their experience of building an extended-size the camper. Good luck in your building or restoration project. Post some pics as you go!


----------



## Bettye

I love those canned ham style trailers! It really brings me back when I see one these days. I hear they are pretty expensive and collectible in this age. I think this would be great fun for any active senior couple to take a roadtrip with. I would mainly just be concerned with comfort! Post some pictures if you end up getting/building one.


----------



## AlbertC

Thanks for the link to the Outback teardrop trailer people, I'll check that site out. 

There's not necessarily any reason that it couldn't be comfortable... but I certainly agree that a trip in a trailer like this would end up having more of a "camping" trip feeling than a "hotel on wheels" style RV. That's OK with me! Especially for shorter trips.


----------



## InsomniacGirl

I love those teardrop trailers, they're adorable and look cozy as well! My husband on the other hand doesn't care for them very much, as he claims they are too 'cramped' in size for him. But I think they're wonderful and wouldn't mind having one myself! I'll go camping in one of them, hubby can stay home, LOL. 

We have been looking into the idea of either buying an RV or a vintage camper in a few years, even if we have to fix up an old camper. My husband has had campers before I met him, so thankfully he knows what to do, what to look for when buying a vintage model, etc. I have seen quite a few teardrops sold in my area of Texas recently, so I'm assuming that they're still popular.


----------



## Elzee

If you like roughing it but also like being off the ground - then have fun in your teardrop. I grew up camping in an old canvas tent. If it rained, my parents put a big tarp over  the tent. I didn't like having to walk to the outhouse in the rain. Short camping trips - especially if it doesn't rain, would make camping in those teardrop campers enjoyable.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We did a lot of tent camping in the US and Canada, no outhouses nearby though.   But now that we're older, using our pop-up camper that fits in the bed of our pickup suits us just fine.  A bit more comfy and less lumpy.


----------



## R. Zimm

Those groups who restore and collect old Teardrop trailers seem like a fun bunch to hang out with. I have seem several articles on the Interents on restoration and although it's involved, it's not nearly as complicated as restoring an old car. Some just build them to the classic style with modern matierials and that's cool too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Those tear-drops are cute, but where we go we couldn't pull a trailer on the narrow dirt roads and mountain passes.  Here's our rig on a camping vacation...


----------



## Fern

I love camping. We started out with a tent, then graduated to a hired caravan. Sold that because of lack of use, then when we retired we bought a motorhome, ideal for 2, we can take it anywhere and stop for a cuppa. Roll on Summer.
Here's a pic of us on the Napier shoreline.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Wow beautiful view there Seabreeze, must be great just pulling up where ever and enjoying the scenery
Fern yours looks great as well, they are very popular over here in Australia, all the grey nomads spending the kids inheritence  :lofl:_


----------



## Diwundrin

I'm odd one out it seems. Only spent one night under canvas in my life, and spent the longest week of my life one night in a caravan.

  We hired it for a week but fled to a motel first thing the next morning. Found out the hard way that I am severely claustrophobic about those things, couldn't get out quick enough.

I'm a strictly 3 star gal, to me anything less that 3 is 'camping out'.  I often drive through the camping ground here and gaze in amazement that people do that to themselves.


----------



## Casper

_*Hey Di.......you're not the only one.....
We feel exactly like you.....
One night in a caravan did it for us too.....
Motels ever since that experience thankyou....*_:iagree:


----------



## rkunsaw

When I was young I loved camping out in the woods during hunting season. Now the only hunting I do is right here at home. 

When traveling on vacation I stay in motels, Easier and cheaper that way.

One complaint about motels though,they almost all want to offer what they call "free" breakfast. I've traveled quite a bit and The *worst* breakfast I ever got in a restaurant was a lot better than the *best* breakfast I ever got in a motel.

I always look for motels than do *not* offer breakfast. I don't sleep in restaurants either.


----------



## Diwundrin

rkunsaw said:


> When I was young I loved camping out in the woods during hunting season. Now the only hunting I do is right here at home.
> 
> When traveling on vacation I stay in motels, Easier and cheaper that way.
> 
> One complaint about motels though,they almost all want to offer what they call "free" breakfast. I've traveled quite a bit and The *worst* breakfast I ever got in a restaurant was a lot better than the *best* breakfast I ever got in a motel.
> 
> I always look for motels than do *not* offer breakfast. I don't sleep in restaurants either.



And the Restauranteurs are extremely grateful to you Rkunsaw. 

You must be doing it wrong, I've had some great breakfasts at motels.  One was so good we used to drive the extra distance to make it.  Big steaming hot plate of sausages, gravy, bacon, eggs, and grilled tomatoes, all delivered to the door.  Memorable meals.  They had a pretty good restaurant too.  siiiiigh  the good ole days.


----------



## That Guy

Thought I'd mentioned this here . . . but not...

We had a guy in my veterans' group (our only draftee . . .) who said they had him fill out a questionnaire upon his induction into the U.S. Army.  On the question about his hobbies, he answered, "Camping"!

Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha!  Like sleepin' on the ground, eh?  Have we got a job for you, sonny!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We usually have our pets with us, so staying in hotels is not ideal...sleep better in the camper bunk in the middle of the wilderness anyway.  And with the bedbug situation nowadays, don't need to bring any hitchhikers back home with us either.


----------



## Pappy

AlbertC....this should fit your needs.


----------



## Diwundrin

That looks to be a pretty flash dog kennel Pappy. 



Seriously though, it is a pretty nifty design for the fit and dedicated.  A step up from a tent at least. 

Not for me, it'd be like a coffin, I might get in okay but zero chance of getting out again.


----------

